# Avid BB5 Pad Replacement & Adjustment



## Skat Monkey (Oct 6, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on how to replace the pads on the Avid BB5 disk brake system?

Yes, I'm a noob. I couldn't find any info online or at SRAM/Avid and my bike didn't come with any info.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Manuals are available on the Avid site, here's a link http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2006_BB5and7_English.pdf 
Be sure you buy the BB5 pads, they're different from the other Avid pads


----------



## Skat Monkey (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks! That's exactly what I needed!


----------

